# Cast Netting live bait?



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Does anyone use a cast net in any Delaware Bay? If so do you use it close to sure or do you chum them up? If someone uses chum to catch live bait do you make your own chum mix or just buy the stuff in the tackle shops?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey mole dont much bout no net sides th one on my boat things goin great just got bk from th riv cooler full freezer sure is looking better these days


----------

